# Last night I ate dinner while watching my fish tank.



## PRIMESIX (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey guys and gals...

Two weeks ago I took a trip to Lancaster (That Fish/Pet Place) and purchased some plants to fill some open spaces in my tank (I had to go, I only have a Petsmart in my area)... I am very pleased with the way it came out and I was having a stress filled day, so I cooked my brown rice with some chicken breast and poured a glass of wine and enjoyed the view. I think that we should all take a moment to look at the masterpiece that we have all put so much time in to create. I sometime take it for granted, but yesterday I got to watch my plants sway and my fish swim and today I feel like a better person. So I want everyone that reads this post to go home and enjoy that TANK!!


----------



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

relaxxxxxxx...........
OW! i just fell off the chair....


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice to hear that. I thought something was wrong with your tank.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

It has been well documented that watching fish in a tank actually lowers your blood pressure and releases calming chemicals into your bloodstream.

One way is to watch it before bed with no distraction from the TV and no room lights, just the tank lights on.


----------



## Sam Crow (Apr 20, 2012)

My wife and I spend at least 2 hours a night just sitting on the couch talking while looking at the fish tank. 

True story: My wife was sitting in the living room looking at the tank while eating lunch the other day. I thought she was eating mozzarella sticks. Turns out it was fish sticks. I'm just glad the fish have no idea what one of their caretakers was eating in front of them.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Tazman said:


> It has been well documented that watching fish in a tank actually lowers your blood pressure and releases calming chemicals into your bloodstream.
> 
> One way is to watch it before bed with no distraction from the TV and no room lights, just the tank lights on.


I can attest to that. I always feel better after just sitting and watching my koi. I love laying on my bed and watching my fish before I sleep. It's so relaxing. Combine that with the purr of a cat, and I'm out like a light. 

I love the message of this thread. Sit back and enjoy your fish. It's why you got into this hobby in the first place!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I watch my fish while doing my homework. Not good for my focus. xD
Must be just me, watching my fish tank is pretty annoyingl. It just peeves me off that all the cories do is run up and down the glass! The betta are calming though.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I love watching mine. I call it educational televison! LOl


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Do it every single night. It does feel good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

CinBos said:


> Do it every single night. It does feel good.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats what she said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sam Crow (Apr 20, 2012)

Assault0137 said:


> Thats what she said.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


BAZINGA!


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

That is what she said :|
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

I literally never feel calmer then sitting in front of one of my tanks. Its like my personal Nirvana.


----------

